# Possesso e appartenenza



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

Quando ci si innamora di qualcuno e poi quando si instaura una relazione entrano nel linguaggio spesso parole che attengono al significato di possesso.
"Sei mia/o" "Sono tua/o" sono frasi che vengono spesso pronunciate. Ma vengono spesso pronunciate anche frasi con il significato "Mi appartieni".
Se il primo genere di frasi nasce da una scelta di dono di sè e sono indifferentemente pronunciate da uomini e donne (anche se credo con una prevalenza femminile), la seconda mi pare che esca più facilmente da bocche e menti maschili.
Concordate?
Se si perché vi è questa accentuazione del possesso sull'amata da parte degli uomini?

Per chi non avesse letto il post in cui accennavo a questo, dico che la mia riflessione è nata dall'osservazione di come sia diffuso tra gli uomini il desiderio di confrontarsi con il "rivale" da uomo a uomo (escludendo la donna).
Se il desiderio di parlare o conoscere "l'altra" è manifestato da una donna mi pare che abbia più il significato di capire cosa può essere piaciuto nell'altra e per verificare se e in cosa possa essere più attraente, o per conoscere un'altra verità, ma non come un "confronto/scontro" su chi abbia più diritti sull'uomo "conteso".


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ci si innamora di qualcuno e poi quando si instaura una relazione entrano nel linguaggio spesso parole che attengono al significato di possesso.
> "Sei mia/o" "Sono tua/o" sono frasi che vengono spesso pronunciate. Ma vengono spesso pronunciate anche frasi con il significato "Mi appartieni".
> Se il primo genere di frasi nasce da una scelta di dono di sè e sono indifferentemente pronunciate da uomini e donne (anche se credo con una prevalenza femminile), la seconda mi pare che esca più facilmente da bocche e menti maschili.
> Concordate?
> ...


Secondo me non è vero... genericamente uomini e donne sono ugualmente possessivi in amore. Semplicemente hanno modi diversi di manifestarlo. 
Che poi una certa dose di possessività, quando non sia esagerata, ci sta... l'amore universale e distaccato mal si sposa con la passione verso l'amato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me non è vero... genericamente uomini e donne sono ugualmente possessivi in amore. Semplicemente hanno modi diversi di manifestarlo.
> Che poi una certa dose di possessività, quando non sia esagerata, ci sta... l'amore universale e distaccato mal si sposa con la passione verso l'amato.


 Intendevo quel tipo di possesività che porta al confronto/scontro (quasi un duello simbolico) con il rivale.
Non la possessività insita nella passione.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo *quel tipo di possesività che porta al confronto/scontro (quasi un duello simbolico) con il rivale*.
> Non la possessività insita nella passione.


Ok... allora però è un atteggiamento "malato" che non ha niente a che vedere con l'amore, imho.


----------



## Kid (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ci si innamora di qualcuno e poi quando si instaura una relazione entrano nel linguaggio spesso parole che attengono al significato di possesso.
> "Sei mia/o" "Sono tua/o" sono frasi che vengono spesso pronunciate. Ma vengono spesso pronunciate anche frasi con il significato "Mi appartieni".
> Se il primo genere di frasi nasce da una scelta di dono di sè e sono indifferentemente pronunciate da uomini e donne (anche se credo con una prevalenza femminile), la seconda mi pare che esca più facilmente da bocche e menti maschili.
> Concordate?
> ...



Mail datata Luglio 2009 di mia moglie verso l'amante. Testo:

Sono tua.

:unhappy:



Forse l'uomo si gongola nel considerare la donna un "oggetto" che gli appartiene perchè alla donna piace appartenere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

Ma "sono tua" indica una scelta, una volontà, un dono.
Dire "mi appartieni" è affermare una proprietà e un oggettivare.
Io vedo una differenza enorme! Tu no?


----------



## Kid (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma "sono tua" indica una scelta, una volontà, un dono.
> Dire "mi appartieni" è affermare una proprietà e un oggettivare.
> Io vedo una differenza enorme! Tu no?



Certo, ma non so quale delle due cose mi avrebbe disgustato maggiormente... :unhappy:

Scherzi a parte, io personalmente preferisco dire un "sei mia" che un "sono tuo"... ma non so se la scelta possa essere riconducibile al sesso di appartenenza.


----------



## Nobody (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma "sono tua" indica una scelta, una volontà, un dono.
> Dire "mi appartieni" è affermare una proprietà e un oggettivare.
> Io vedo una differenza enorme! Tu no?


 Ti ripeto che dire e soprattutto sentire dentro che una persona ci appartiene, non è realmente amore... stai facendo un ragionamento che parte da premesse sbagliate, secondo me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, ma non so quale delle due cose mi avrebbe disgustato maggiormente... :unhappy:
> 
> Scherzi a parte, io personalmente preferisco dire un "sei mia" che un "sono tuo"... ma non so se la scelta possa essere riconducibile al sesso di appartenenza.


 Credo di sì.

Ma il "sono tua" è una scelta reversibile. Il "sei mia" è un'affermazione che spesso va oltre l'amore e il permanere del rapporto.
Fino a poco tempo fa non conoscevo una donna separata che non avesse subito pesanti avances da parte dell'ex marito, che magari l'aveva tradita e/o lasciata, ma nessuna l'aveva interpretato come un segno di reale attrazione, né tanto meno amore, ma come affermazione di un diritto di proprietà. Dirito che, una volta acquisito, doveva rimanere per sempre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che dire e soprattutto sentire dentro che una persona ci appartiene, non è realmente amore... stai facendo un ragionamento che parte da premesse sbagliate, secondo me.


Io non parlavo di amore ma di "relazioni d'amore" in cui l'amore entra nella definizione del rapporto, ma non è detto che di amore si tratti.

Questo "gusto" o esigenza di appartenere una donna la può esprimere a parole, ma anche negli atti cercando di evitare rapporti sessuali con il partner a cui ha deciso di non appartenere o provando fastidio per sè nel farlo o per aver avuto rapporti con un altro. Mentre è difficile (mi pare di poter dedurre da quanto ho letto qui) che un uomo senta questo fastidio. Può sentirsi in colpa, ma non sente di aver violato il proprio corpo, tradendo (anche tradendo l'amante con la moglie).


----------



## Anna A (3 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mail datata Luglio 2009 di mia moglie verso l'amante. Testo:
> 
> Sono tua.
> 
> ...


va bè dai.. poi si è visto quanto sua era..
e poi, scusa se te lo dico, ma tua moglie e te siete proprio uguali, uguali, a ragionamento sul valore che ha la famiglia e ancor più su quanto poco peso alla fine abbiano le storie extra.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma "sono tua" indica una scelta, una volontà, un dono.
> Dire "mi appartieni" è affermare una proprietà e un oggettivare.
> Io vedo una differenza enorme! Tu no?


Non ho capito, come se una espressione volesse significare il DARSI volontariamente e l'altra il PRENDERSI perchè o è così o non può essere altrimenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non ho capito, come se una espressione volesse significare il DARSI volontariamente e l'altra il PRENDERSI perchè o è così o non può essere altrimenti?


Il darsi è un atto di volontà reversibile, come ogni atto libero.
Il considerare una persona come un possesso è togliere libertà alla persona posseduta.
E' chiaro che non parlo di condizioni reali, ma psicologiche e mentali. Quando l'affermazione del possesso passa dal piano fantasmatico al reale e non coincide con il dono, è violenza.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ci si innamora di qualcuno e poi quando si instaura una relazione entrano nel linguaggio spesso parole che attengono al significato di possesso.
> "Sei mia/o" "Sono tua/o" sono frasi che vengono spesso pronunciate. Ma vengono spesso pronunciate anche frasi con il significato "Mi appartieni".
> Se il primo genere di frasi nasce da una scelta di dono di sè e sono indifferentemente pronunciate da uomini e donne (anche se credo con una prevalenza femminile), la seconda mi pare che esca più facilmente da bocche e menti maschili.
> *Concordate?*
> ...


Leggendo questo forum e le sue storie direi che concordo... non mi è mai capitato un uomo possessivo, ma è vero che alla notizia delle corna hanno pensato subito al confronto con l'altro... modello leone marino per intenderci:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Giugno 2010)

*oppure*


----------



## astonished (4 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ci si innamora di qualcuno e poi quando si instaura una relazione entrano nel linguaggio spesso parole che attengono al significato di possesso.
> "Sei mia/o" "Sono tua/o" sono frasi che vengono spesso pronunciate. Ma vengono spesso pronunciate anche frasi con il significato "Mi appartieni".
> Se il primo genere di frasi nasce da una scelta di dono di sè e sono indifferentemente pronunciate da uomini e donne (anche se credo con una prevalenza femminile), la seconda mi pare che esca più facilmente da bocche e menti maschili.
> Concordate?
> ...


E' troppo tardi per risponderti come vorrei, comunque sia, il più delle volte è vero quello che dici ed il perchè è da ricondurre alle nostre origini: secondo me, quando ci si innamora di una persona lo si fa con i sentimenti e non con la ragione, e quando si vede perdere la persona amata non si è più in grado di ragionare per cui uomini e donne tirano fuori le armi primordiali di cui sono dotati: i primi la forza le seconde il dialogo ai fini di una rinnovata seduttività. In fondo siamo animali ed in tal modo reagiamo quando i nostri comportamemti non sono mitigati dalla razionalità.

Tutto questo, quando non patologico non è un male, e mi riferisco soprattutto alla possessività maschile: dovete entrare nel profondo di noi uomini-animali per capire che amarvi comporta affermare agli altri uomini il nostro possesso su di voi, perchè è istintivo che debba essere così, poi interviene la ragione a correggere questi comportamenti e probabilmente tra qualche milione di anni non sarà necessario nemmeno l'intervento di quest'ultima perchè avremo mutato i nostri istinti.

Buona notte.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

*ridicoli.....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Ma guarda cosa si arriva a fare per una scopata :carneval:


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè dai.. poi si è visto quanto sua era..
> e poi, scusa se te lo dico, ma tua moglie e te siete proprio uguali, uguali, a ragionamento sul valore che ha la famiglia e ancor più su quanto poco peso alla fine abbiano le storie extra.



No guarda non hai capito quanto ancora mi pesa la SUA relazione extra....


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No guarda non hai capito quanto ancora mi pesa la SUA relazione extra....


ho capito benissimo, invece.. però se ci pensi bene anche per lei non deve essere stato facile superare la tua.
vi unisce il fatto che insieme state bene e che le altre storie mi sembra le abbiate dimenticate subito (intendo che ne tu ne lei avete nostalgia degli amanti).


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho capito benissimo, invece.. però se ci pensi bene anche per lei non deve essere stato facile superare la tua.
> vi unisce il fatto che insieme state bene e che le altre storie mi sembra le abbiate dimenticate subito (intendo che ne tu ne lei avete nostalgia degli amanti).


Ah quello pare proprio di si effettivamente....


----------



## Iris (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mail datata Luglio 2009 di mia moglie verso l'amante. Testo:
> 
> Sono tua.
> 
> ...


 
Sono tua, anche se sto con mio marito.
Sono le rasicurazione che le donne danno agli amanti per tenerli buoni.
Credo che così vada interpretata. Non ci pensare più.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono tua, anche se sto con mio marito.
> Sono le rasicurazione che le donne danno agli amanti per tenerli buoni.
> Credo che così vada interpretata. Non ci pensare più.



Ma infatti è quello che ho detto prima... non ci penso più, ma se ripenso al momento in cui l'ho letto.... :unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono tua, anche se sto con mio marito.
> Sono le rasicurazione che le donne danno agli amanti per tenerli buoni.
> Credo che così vada interpretata. Non ci pensare più.


Ma si, razionalizzando bisognerebbe dare all'affermazione minor peso...però secondo me è ben grave dire ad un uomo che non è tuo marito "sono tua" (o sono tuo se a parlare è un uomo).
Sarà che io non lo dico neppure a mio marito ma credo che dire così presupponga un coinvolgimento notevole verso l'altra persona.
Io se lo leggessi (come è capitato a Kid) impazzirei di rabbia!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, razionalizzando bisognerebbe dare all'affermazione minor peso...però secondo me è ben grave dire ad un uomo che non è tuo marito "sono tua" (o sono tuo se a parlare è un uomo).
> Sarà che io non lo dico neppure a mio marito ma *credo che dire così presupponga un coinvolgimento notevole verso l'altra persona.*
> Io se lo leggessi (come è capitato a Kid) impazzirei di rabbia!


o, nel caso della moglie di kid, il tentativo di convincersi della possibilità di staccarsi da un uomo che le aveva dato un dolore che non riusciva a sopportare


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o, nel caso della moglie di kid, il tentativo di convincersi della possibilità di staccarsi da un uomo che le aveva dato un dolore che non riusciva a sopportare



A ridaglie! 

Ti dò il suo numero così la consoli?


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> o, nel caso della moglie di kid, il tentativo di convincersi della possibilità di staccarsi da un uomo che le aveva dato un dolore che non riusciva a sopportare


Mah, senza nulla togliere alla mogie di Kid, mi dà più l'impressione di una che ha scritto così per leggerezza. Meglio per molti versi, perchè non presupponeva un vero coinvolgimento.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mah, senza nulla togliere alla mogie di Kid, mi dà più l'impressione di una che ha scritto così per leggerezza. Meglio per molti versi, perchè non presupponeva un vero coinvolgimento.


Leggerezza... già. La sensazione che mia moglie mi ha dato nel suo agire da traditrice e che mi ha molto sorpreso, è stata proprio di assoluta leggerezza. Io nemmeno mi sono goduto la mia storia da tanto era il mio sentirmi a disagio e il mio nervosismo. Lei sembrava un'adolescente alla prima cotta. Io? Non esistevo per nulla. Vabbè buon per lei... :unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Leggerezza... già. La sensazione che mia moglie mi ha dato nel suo agire da traditrice e che mi ha molto sorpreso, è stata proprio di assoluta leggerezza. Io nemmeno mi sono goduto la mia storia da tanto era il mio sentirmi a disagio e il mio nervosismo. Lei sembrava un'adolescente alla prima cotta. Io? Non esistevo per nulla. Vabbè buon per lei... :unhappy:


Kid, amicuzzo mio...la vogliamo smettere di pensarci? 
Avete fatto casino entrambi, prima tu, poi lei. Non è che il tuo tradimento sia stato meno "tradimento" del suo o viceversa...vedrai che fra qualche anno non ci penserete più.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Kid, amicuzzo mio...la vogliamo smettere di pensarci?
> Avete fatto casino entrambi, prima tu, poi lei. Non è che il tuo tradimento sia stato meno "tradimento" del suo o viceversa...vedrai che fra qualche anno non ci penserete più.



Ma c'hai ragione sai... e io lo so benissimo. Ho dei momenti buoni in cui non ci penso e altri che... è un pensiero fisso, non riesco a levarmi della testa certe cose.

Certo sono migliorato, ma ancora non vedo la luce purtroppo.


----------



## ranatan (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma c'hai ragione sai... e io lo so benissimo. Ho dei momenti buoni in cui non ci penso e altri che... è un pensiero fisso, non riesco a levarmi della testa certe cose.
> 
> Certo sono migliorato, ma ancora non vedo la luce purtroppo.


Datevi tempo. Anche a noi c'era voluto più di un anno per tornare a stare bene insieme come prima (in realtà in modo diverso da prima...visto come era andata). L'importante è che siete ancora insieme perchè così avete voluto!


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Datevi tempo. Anche a noi c'era voluto più di un anno per tornare a stare bene insieme come prima (in realtà in modo diverso da prima...visto come era andata). L'importante è che siete ancora insieme perchè così avete voluto!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> A ridaglie!
> 
> Ti dò il suo numero così la consoli?


 

ma non lo stai facendo tu? 

credo lo preferisca  (lo credo veramente :up


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma c'hai ragione sai... e io lo so benissimo. Ho dei momenti buoni in cui non ci penso e altri che... *è un pensiero fisso, non riesco a levarmi della testa certe cose.*
> 
> Certo sono migliorato, ma ancora non vedo la luce purtroppo.


Ti capisco, non dev'essere per niente facile... in certi momenti il cervello fantastica e decide di proiettarsi film per i cazzi suoi. E se la protagonista è la donna che si ama, la visione non è certo delle migliori :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2010)

Che poi i film sono sempre "esagerati" rispetto alla realtà:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi i film sono sempre "esagerati" rispetto alla realtà:carneval:


:rotfl:
 in effetti, si...  :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' troppo tardi per risponderti come vorrei, comunque sia, il più delle volte è vero quello che dici ed il perchè è da ricondurre alle nostre origini: secondo me, quando ci si innamora di una persona lo si fa con i sentimenti e non con la ragione, e quando si vede perdere la persona amata non si è più in grado di ragionare per cui uomini e donne tirano fuori le armi primordiali di cui sono dotati: i primi la forza le seconde il dialogo ai fini di una rinnovata seduttività. In fondo siamo animali ed in tal modo reagiamo quando i nostri comportamemti non sono mitigati dalla razionalità.
> 
> Tutto questo, quando non patologico non è un male, e mi riferisco soprattutto alla possessività maschile: dovete entrare nel profondo di noi uomini-animali per capire che amarvi comporta affermare agli altri uomini il nostro possesso su di voi, perchè è istintivo che debba essere così, poi interviene la ragione a correggere questi comportamenti e probabilmente tra qualche milione di anni non sarà necessario nemmeno l'intervento di quest'ultima perchè avremo mutato i nostri istinti.
> 
> Buona notte.


Quindi mi confermi questa impressione.
Però non capisco come questo modo di sentire si concili con il piacere di molti uomini di esibire una donna appariscente ...o forse si concilia benissimo, a ben pensarci...alcuni amano possedere cose non tanto per averle, ma per sentirsi superiori e se si possiede una ferrari la si vuole mostrare come segno della propria "ricchezza" e "potenza" e se invece della ferrari si ha una 500 che sia almeno abarth...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> in effetti, si...  :condom:


Anche se nel caso del mio ex la fantasia non arrivava neanche vicino alla realtà:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## resistere (4 Giugno 2010)

qualcosa ho da dire anch'io su questo tema. Anche con qualche provocazione ed ironia. Sono le *sensazioni primordiali*.

Amante :

Colui che  sferra ripetuti attacchi alla donna sposata fino a farla capitolare (ma potrebbe essere anche l'inverso , ma a lui piace essere il seduttore). Quando questa  coppia si mette insieme all'insaputa del marito le cose vanno a gonfie vele . Ma dentro di sè l'amante uomo sa che è intervenuto in un territorio non di sua competenza. Quindi sta molto attento perchè un eventuale intervento del marito può far male. (le cronache di oggi  ancora sono piene di questi fatti). Quindi lo fa con molta prudenza.

Marito :

Colui che è sicuro che nel suo territorio non deve entrare nessuno. La donna è di sua competenza per cui...... attenzione.

Quando il marito scopre il tradimento :incazzato: e rintraccia l'altro gli ricorda quali devono essere i comportamenti degli uomini e lo avvisa di allontanarsi perchè altrimenti qualcosa di brutto sicuramente avverrà.

Sensazioni dell'amante: l'amante una volta avvisato fa sicuramente un passo indietro, e lo fa perchè nel suo DNA (comportamenti primordiali)  conosce i confini che non devono essere sorpassati.  A meno che la donna non gli interessa particolarmente ed allora è pronto alla battaglia, ma queste cose sono molto rare. Ricordiamoci che l'obiettivo principale per un uomo è la conquista della donna , tutto il resto... è nella fantasia delle donne..

questa è la sensazione primordiale, poi c'è il ragionamento, l'innamoramento , l'uomo moderno etc. etc.:mexican:


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> qualcosa ho da dire anch'io su questo tema. Anche con qualche provocazione ed ironia. Sono le *sensazioni primordiali*.
> 
> Amante :
> 
> ...



Ahah... mi ci ritrovo assai in questo "sragionamento".


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> qualcosa ho da dire anch'io su questo tema. Anche con qualche provocazione ed ironia. Sono le *sensazioni primordiali*.
> 
> Amante :
> 
> ...


andiamo bene.. mi sa che hai perso anche tu qualche venerdì per strada..
cioè, ma stai scherzando o parli sul serio?
perché se parli sul serio... aiuto...


----------



## resistere (5 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> andiamo bene.. mi sa che hai perso anche tu qualche venerdì per strada..
> cioè, ma stai scherzando o parli sul serio?
> perché se parli sul serio... aiuto...


ma dai è provocazione e ironia. Su.......................................
però.....................
Ciao Anna.


----------



## astonished (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quindi mi confermi questa impressione.
> *Però non capisco come questo modo di sentire si concili con il piacere di molti uomini di esibire una donna appariscente* ...o forse si concilia benissimo, a ben pensarci...alcuni amano possedere cose non tanto per averle, ma per sentirsi superiori e se si possiede una ferrari la si vuole mostrare come segno della propria "ricchezza" e "potenza" e se invece della ferrari si ha una 500 che sia almeno abarth...


Questo non so dirtelo perchè per me non è mai stato così, però sono attratto dalla bellezza (in senso estetico) femminile, non quella appariscente, quella nascosta, quei particolari che possono sfuggire di primo acchitto ma che a ben guardare sono ciò che più piace: mi riferisco agli occhi, alle mani ed al modo di muoverle, al modo di passarle tra i capelli, al sorriso, ai piedi ed alle caviglie; tutto queste componenti non devono essere esteticamente perfette, quanto espressive. Il resto, quello che rende una donna appariscente, poco mi attrae. Per capirci trovo che la donna più bella che io abbia mai incontrato sull mia strada sia una mia collega la quale non è alta, ha più di qualche chilo di troppo, ma ha degli occhi ed un modo di muoversi e parlare che rivelano totalemente la sua bellezza interiore e la sua solarità. 

Tornando al topic, è isntintivo per gli uomini mettere i paletti attorno alla propria donna, per poi coistruire dentro quei paletti la propria famiglia ed una volta nell'intimità di questi paletti l'uomo toglie le sue barriere per darsi completamente alla donna. Ovvio che un uomo primordiale l'avrebbe fatto per proteggere la donna dai "pericoli" circostanti, ora a distanza di migliaia e migliaia di anni l'istinto è ancora lì mentre i "pericoli" sono mutati ma sono sempre pericoli dunque quegli istinti possono sempre tornare utili.

Non c'è da scandalizzarsi se irrazionalmente si reagisce in maniera possessiva verso che ci voglia portare via la donna, poi interviene la ragione e ci fa capire che nessuno ce la porta via se la donna moderna non è accondiscendente, anzi il più delle volte è Lei stessa che fa si che qualcuno la aiuti ad andar via ed anche il più primordiale degli uomini,se dotato di un quoziente intellettivo medio, capisce che non ci sono barriere che tengano, per cui smette di lottare per trattenerla.

Quando si parla di sentimenti è facile sconfinare nell'irrazionale, poi interviene la ragione e paradossalmente si mettono da parte i sentimenti.

...............

.........................


Ciao e buon weekend


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

Trovarne uomini che vedono la bellezza nascosta!:mexican:

Io non mi stupisco degli istinti e delle reazioni primordiali.
Mi stupisco quando non si vuole ammettere che sono ora irritanti per una donna.

Ma sto riflettendo su la primitività delle reazioni femminili.

Per me è intollerabile il dare più valore alla novità che alla storia.
Infatti ho reagito nel modo per me più crudele con la cancellazione.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2010)

La donna si porta dietro moltissimi elementi primordiali, sinceramente c'è qualcosa di vero e come animali dobbiamo farcene una ragione.
Per esempio la stronza non era appariscente, anzi, sinceramente piaceva a me, ma se dovessi dare un giudizio oggettivo era per quello che vedevo come persona che mi piaceva, non di certo per il suo fisico, su questo tutte le persone che mi conoscono sono di certo daccordo.
L'amante inconsapevole non lo considero neppure, ma quello consapevole sa di "andare a mangiare la marmellata altrui" non nel senso di possesso, ma sapendo che quello che farà non gli compete, ma è qui che c'è il fascino.
Per le donne che hanno avuto l'amante, alla fine l'amante stava con loro solo per la trasgressione...null'altro e potevano farlo con chiunque altro.


----------



## astonished (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovarne uomini che vedono la bellezza nascosta!:mexican:
> 
> Io non mi stupisco degli istinti e delle reazioni primordiali.
> Mi stupisco quando non si vuole ammettere che sono ora irritanti per una donna.
> ...


Idem!


----------



## Anna A (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovarne uomini che vedono la bellezza nascosta!:mexican:
> 
> Io non mi stupisco degli istinti e delle reazioni primordiali.
> Mi stupisco quando non si vuole ammettere che sono ora irritanti per una donna.
> ...


perché hai potuto farlo.. e non dimenticare che non sempre è possibile.
adesso apro un 3d perchè mi hai ispirata.


----------



## Anna A (5 Giugno 2010)

niente. avevo scritto un papiro ma nel mentre si è disconnesso il nick ed è andato tutto perso :incazzato:


----------

